# Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

CgoKQm9iIFNpc3NvbiB3cm90ZToKPiAKPiBJIHRob3VnaHQgSSBoYWQgY2hvc2VuIGEgY29udHJv
bGxlci4uLi4KPiAKPiBBZnRlciBmcnlpbmcgc2V2ZXJhbCBjb250cm9sbGVycyBvbiBteSBRdWFk
LUJpa2UtdGhpbmcgcHJvamVjdCBJIGhhZCBnb25lCj4gdG8KPiBhIEtlbGx5IGNvbnRyb2xsZXIg
YW5kIGJlZW4gdmVyeSBpbXByZXNzZWQgd2l0aCBpdHMgZmxleGliaWxpdHkgYW5kCj4gcm9idXN0
bmVzcy4uLiBpdCBhbHNvIHJhbiB2ZXJ5IENPT0wgY29tcGFyZWQgdG8gcHJldmlvdXMgY29udHJv
bGxlcnMuLi4KPiAKPiBCdXQgYXMgSSBhbSBsb29raW5nIGF0IGEgTVVDSCBkaWZmZXJlbnQgY29u
dHJvbGxlciBmb3IgdGhpcyBwcm9qZWN0LCBJCj4gbXVzdAo+IHJlLWV4YW1pbmUgd2hhdCBpcyBh
dmFpbGFibGUuCj4gCj4gS2VsbHkgaGFzIGEgZ29vZCBzZWxlY3Rpb24gYW5kIHRoZXkgaGF2ZSBi
ZWVuIG1vcmUgdGhhbiByZXNwb25zaXZlIHRvIG15Cj4gcXVlc3Rpb25zLi4uLgo+IAo+IEhPV0VW
RVIuLi4gSSBoYXZlIGJlZW4gc2VlbWluZyBsb3RzIG9mIGNvbW1lbnRzIGFib3V0IHRoZSBMb2dp
c3lzdGVtcwo+IGNvbnRyb2xsZXJzIGFuZCBob3cgaW5kZXN0cnVjdGlibGUgYW5kIHNpbXBsZSB0
aGV5IGFyZS4uLiBub3QgdG8gbWVudGlvbgo+IHRoZXkgYXJlIGEgVVNBIHByb2R1Y3Qgbm90IENo
aW5lc2UuLi4KPiAKPiBHZXR0aW5nIGFueSBzcGVjaWZpY3MgaGFzIGJlZW4gdG91Z2ggdGhvdWdo
Li4uIHRoZWlyIHdlYnNpdGUgaXMgZGVhZCBhbmQKPiBkb2N1bWVudGF0aW9uIG9uIHNwZWNpZmlj
IG1vZGVscyBpcyBub3QgdG8gYmUgZm91bmQuCj4gCj4gRG9lcyBhbnlvbmUgaGF2ZSBleHBlcmll
bmNlL2RvY3VtZW50YXRpb24gb24gdGhlIExvZ2lzeXN0ZW1zIGNvbnRyb2xsZXJzCj4gaW4KPiB0
aGUgMTQ0Vi01MDBBIHJhbmdlPwo+IAo+IEJvYiBTaXNzb24KPiAxOTkzIEdlbyBNZXRybyBDb252
ZXJ0aWJsZSBQcm9qZWN0Cj4gR2FpdGhlcnNidXJnIE1ECj4gCj4gCj4gX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
X19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KPiBHZW5lcmFsIEVWREwgc3VwcG9ydDog
aHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCj4gVXNhZ2UgZ3VpZGVsaW5lczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3Jn
L2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCNjb252Cj4gQXJjaGl2ZXM6IGh0dHA6Ly9ldmRsLm9yZy9hcmNoaXZl
Lwo+IFN1YnNjcmlwdGlvbiBvcHRpb25zOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFpbG1hbi9s
aXN0aW5mby9ldgo+IAo+IAo+IAoKTG9naVN5c3RlbXMKQXV0b21vdGl2ZSBFbGVjdHJvbmljClNw
ZWVkIENvbnRyb2xsZXIKClRpdGxlOiBFbGVjdHJpYyBWZWhpY2xlIE1vdG9yIENvbnRyb2xsZXIg
U3BlY2lmaWNhdGlvbnMKCk1hbnVmYWN0dXJlcjogTG9naVN5c3RlbXMKCkRlc2NyaXB0aW9uOiAJ
VGhlc2UgYXJlIHJlbGlhYmxlIHN0cm9uZyBzZXJpZXMgREMgbW90b3IgZWxlY3Ryb25pYyBzcGVl
ZApjb250cm9sbGVycyB0aGF0IHJhbmdlIGluIGlucHV0IHZvbHRhZ2VzIG9mIDcyLTEyMCwgMTIw
LTE0NCwgYW5kIDEyMC0xNTYKdm9sdHMuIFRoZSBjdXJyZW50IHJhbmdlcyBmb3IgdGhlc2UgdGhy
ZWUgdm9sdGFnZXMgYXJlIDU1MCwgNzUwIGFuZCAxMDAwCmFtcHMuIFRoZXkgcmVxdWlyZSBubyBw
cmVjaGFyZ2UgYmV5b25kIHRoZSBzdGFuZGFyZCBwcmVjaGFyZ2UgcmVzaXN0b3IuClRocm91Z2gg
YWNjZXNzIHRvIGFkanVzdG1lbnRzLCBib3RoIHJhbXAgYW5kIGN1cnJlbnQgYXJlIGFkanVzdGFi
bGUgdG8gbWVldAp5b3VyIHBlcmZvcm1hbmNlIHJlcXVpcmVtZW50cy4gVGhlc2UgY29udHJvbGxl
cnMgYXJlIGN1cnJlbnQgbGltaXRpbmcgdG8KcHJvdGVjdCB0aGUgYmF0dGVyaWVzLCBtb3RvciBh
bmQgaXRzZWxmLiBUaGV5IGhhdmUgbG93IGJhdHRlcnksIGhpZ2ggcGVkYWwKZGlzYWJsZSBhbmQg
a2V5IHN3aXRjaCBpbnRlcmxvY2sgc2FmZXR5IGZlYXR1cmVzLiBUaGV5IGFyZSBzZWFsZWQgdG8g
cHJldmVudApsaW1pdGVkIHdhdGVyIGRhbWFnZSBhbmQgc2hvdWxkIGJlIG1vdW50ZWQgaW4gYSBj
bGVhbiBkcnkgYXJlYSB3aXRoIGFkZXF1YXRlCmFpciBmbG93LiBUaGUgdGVtcGVyYXR1cmUgb3Bl
cmF0aW5nIHJhbmdlIGlzIC0yMCBkZWdyZWVzIEMgdG8gMTAwIGRlZ3JlZXMgQy4KSGVhdCBpcyBk
aXNzaXBhdGVkIHRocm91Z2ggYSBoZWF0IHNpbmsgb24gdGhlIHRvcCBvZiB0aGUgY29udHJvbGxl
ciB0aGF0CmRyYXdzIGhlYXQgZGlyZWN0bHkgZnJvbSB0aGUgcG93ZXIgYnVzcy4gVGhlIHRocm90
dGxlIGlucHV0IGlzIGEgMC01ayBvaG0KcG90ZW50aW9tZXRlci4gVGhlIEtTSSByZXF1aXJlcyBm
dWxsIHBhY2sgc291cmNlIHZvbHRhZ2UuCgpUaGUgY29udHJvbGxlcuKAmXMgcGh5c2ljYWwgZGlt
ZW5zaW9ucyBhcmUgMTIuMjUgaW5jaGVzIGxvbmcsIDYuNzUgaW5jaGVzIHdpZGUKYW5kIDUgaW5j
aGVzIHRhbGwgKHdpdGggZmFucyBpbnN0YWxsZWQpLgoKQ3VycmVudC9UaW1lIFJhdGluZ3M6IEFs
bCBNb2RlbHMKCjU1MCBhbXAgLSB0d28gbWludXRlIHJhdGluZyA1NTAgYW1wIC0gNSBtaW51dGUg
cmF0aW5nIDQwMCBhbXAgLSAKMSBob3VyIHJhdGluZyAyNzUgYW1wcwoKNzUwIGFtcCAtIHR3byBt
aW51dGUgcmF0aW5nIDc1MCBhbXAgLSA1IG1pbnV0ZSByYXRpbmcgNjAwIGFtcCAtCiAxIGhvdXIg
cmF0aW5nIDM3NSBhbXAKCjEwMDAgYW1wIC0gdHdvIG1pbnV0ZSByYXRpbmcgMTAwMCBhbXAgLSA1
IG1pbnV0ZSByYXRpbmcgODAwIGFtcCAtCjEgaG91ciByYXRpbmcgNTAwIGFtcAoKTm90ZXM6IExv
Z2lTeXN0ZW1zIGhhcyBiZWVuIHNlcnZpbmcgdGhlIEVWIGNvbW11bml0eSBmb3Igb3ZlciAxMCB5
ZWFycwp0aHJvdWdoIGNvbnRyb2xsZXIgcmVwYWlyLCB1cGdyYWRlIGFuZCBtYW51ZmFjdHVyaW5n
LiBMb2dpU3lzdGVtcwptYW51ZmFjdHVyZXMgdGhlIG1vc3QgcG93ZXJmdWwgYW5kIG1vc3QgcmVs
aWFibGUgc21hbGwgdmVoaWNsZSBzZXJpZXMKY29udHJvbGxlcnMgZm9yIGdvbGYgY2FydHMsIG9m
ZiByb2FkIGVsZWN0cmljIGh1bnRpbmcgdmVoaWNsZXMgYW5kIG9mZiByb2FkCnBlcmZvcm1hbmNl
IHZlaGljbGVzLiBMb2dpU3lzdGVtcyBhc3Npc3RzIE9FTeKAmXMgaW4gZWxlY3RyaWMgbW90aXZl
IHBvd2VyCnN5c3RlbXMgZGVzaWduIGFuZCBkZXZlbG9wbWVudC4gU2V2ZXJhbCBPRU3igJlzIGFu
ZCBkZWFsZXJzIGRpc3RyaWJ1dGUKTG9naVN5c3RlbXMgY29udHJvbGxlcnMgdW5kZXIgdGhlaXIg
b3duIHByaXZhdGUgbGFiZWxzLiBBbGwgTG9naVN5c3RlbXMKY29udHJvbGxlcnMgYXJlIG1hbnVm
YWN0dXJlZCBleGNsdXNpdmVseSBpbiB0aGUgVVNBLgoKCi0tIApWaWV3IHRoaXMgbWVzc2FnZSBp
biBjb250ZXh0OiBodHRwOi8vd3d3Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vU2t5LUVuZXJneS1MaUZlUE80LUJ1bGst
QnV5LVRoaXMtV2Vlay10cDIzNDExNDUzcDIzNDczNzQwLmh0bWwKU2VudCBmcm9tIHRoZSBFbGVj
dHJpYyBWZWhpY2xlIERpc2N1c3Npb24gTGlzdCBtYWlsaW5nIGxpc3QgYXJjaGl2ZSBhdCBOYWJi
bGUuY29tLgoKCl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19f
CkdlbmVyYWwgRVZETCBzdXBwb3J0OiBodHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KVXNhZ2UgZ3VpZGVs
aW5lczogaHR0cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCNjb252CkFyY2hpdmVzOiBodHRw
Oi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvYXJjaGl2ZS8KU3Vic2NyaXB0aW9uIG9wdGlvbnM6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5z
anN1LmVkdS9tYWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

Hi Bob,
I am thinking that the newer Logisystem units are going to fare much better
than the older design. My reason in part for optimism is due in part to Sam
Maynard's recent post on this very topic. His post is as follows:

"I installed a 750A Logisystems on a 4800 lb 156V S-10.

Metering motor side amps, I've peaked it at 750A in second gear, but not
for more than a second.

Wish I had more measured numbers, but speaking qualitatively, the
acceleration is decent considering the weight of the truck. The
controller is mounted up front behind the grill and should get plenty of
convection. After climbing some sustained hills around here, I have
stopped, felt the temperature of the heat sink with my hand, and it's
just a little warm to the touch.

As one of the unsuspecting "beta testers" last year, since January, it
seems they've got this rev dialed in. They deserve credit for stepping
up to the plate and committing to an EVentual success.

-S

On Sun, May 10, 2009 at 1:27 PM, chrisst907 <[email protected]>wrot=
e:

>
>
>


> > Bob Sisson wrote:
> > >
> > > I thought I had chosen a controller....
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*



> On 10 May 2009 at 13:27, chrisst907 wrote:
> 
> > reliable strong ... adjustable to meet your performance requirements
> > ... sealed ... [company] has been serving the EV community for over
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >
> > On 10 May 2009 at 13:27, chrisst907 wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

Just a note of caution. I witnessed a Logisystem controller let out
it's factory smoke this weekend, with a fair amount of plasma to boot.
It was probably an early version without the benefit of the recent
improvements. I'm sure it will be in much better shape after a visit
with the factory. It sounds like Logisystems has been hard at work
getting the problems solved.

But the point is, anyone with an early model should be aware of the
potential. The failure produced a spectacular display, but no out of
control, full throttle event. The owner had been giving some rides to
show off his almost finished project and then...... it was very
exciting for a few seconds.

This really shows the importance of having a manual disconnect that
the driver can quickly and easily activate. Even though there were
flames coming out from under the hood, it was not enough current to
blow the fuse. In this case, considering the car is not quite
finished, they had to open the hood to get to the Anderson connector
to disconnect the pack (after the flames ended.)

I've been looking at my ride and evaluating how prepared it is for
this situation. I have a big breaker going in that the driver can
manually trip. These kind of events bring a little more urgency to the
installation of safety features.

Dave Cover



> Thos True <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Bob,
> > I am thinking that the newer Logisystem units are going to fare much bett=
> er
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

Dave - did this car have NO contactors in the battery circuit, or was there
one or more contactors that failed shut ( welded) or for some other reason
could not be opened from the driver's seat ( say, by turning off the
"ignition" key)?
If there were zero contactors, and no driver-accessible switch or breaker,
there really could have been a disaster if the controller failed full-on. I
hope there are not many EV's on the road like that.

Phil



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Just a note of caution. I witnessed a Logisystem controller let out
> > it's factory smoke this weekend, with a fair amount of plasma to boot.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

A nice thing about the controllers is they have mount points on the heatsink for fans. Only controller I know to have this feature. I had two controllers up graded by them years ago & when one failed they stood behind it. I mentioned to Jim that there was a market for controllers. Since they loved the Curtis design it was logical for them to proceed to make these controllers. However they do not repair controllers anymore. I am glad however that they are manufacturing controllers for the EV community. I think they are better than the Curtis design. Lawrence Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

The truck is direct drive so he needs reversing contactors. He may have 
killed the power from inside the truck. It all happened very quickly. He 
was backing the truck up, turning around in the driveway, when it jerked 
a couple times and we could see the fire. Several of us ran up and Bob 
opened the hood. There were flames coming out the end of the controller 
where the cables are attached. Bob actually blew the fire out. By that 
time Ray had gotten out of the truck and told Bob to pull the Anderson. 
My impression at the time was that the power had already been 
disconnected via the key and that the Anderson was simply to make sure.

Fortunately, other than soot and some melted insulation on low voltage 
wires (and a toasted controller, of course) there didn't appear to be 
any other damage.

In addition to an emergency disconnect inside the cab, another lesson 
for me would be to put a steel firewall or heat-resistant insulation in 
the engine bay. Even though there's no gasoline any more you can 
obviously still have flames.

--Rick

dave cover wrote:
> He did have regular contactors. They looked like Curtis-Albrights,
> but I'm not sure what brand they are. In fact he was using reversing
> contactors instead of transmission reverse. I do not know if they
> welded. It all happened so fast I don't know if and when he hit the
> key to shut it down. The scramble to unplug the Anderson was after the
> plasma show. But it does emphasize the point that you want a simple
> and effective mechanism to shut 'er down.
> 
> The Anderson disconnect was under the hood where all the excitement
> happened. Do you want to reach into a confined area next to a fireball
> generator as your means of disconnecting the pack? Something to think
> about.
> 
> I do want to add that it is a very clean conversion. He's got a very
> nice truck which will be a real head turner when it's finished.
> Unfortunately, he has a little more to do now.
> 
> Dave Cover, already redesigning my new disconnect breaker
> 
> PS I always have a fire extinguisher in my car.
> 
>


> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> Dave - did this car have NO contactors in the battery circuit, or was there
> >> one or more contactors that failed shut ( welded) or for some other reason
> >> could not be opened from the driver's seat ( say, by turning off the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*



> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > ... There were flames coming out the end of the controller
> > where the cables are attached.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

On the Logisystems front, I have a 144V-156V, 1000A model; manufactured in
January 2009.

So far: ample power, no issues, warm to the touch at most. I will be
cresting 1000 miles driven on it this week.

Either my batteries can only punch out 400A (which is likely), or it is
still factory "turned down" to about 600A continuous. Either way, I never
need more than 600A at the motor. My commute is 15miles highway at 60mph on
flat terrain; then charge at work.

-Nick Drouin
Montreal, QC
www.evalbum.com/1890
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090511/8477fb59/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

Nick,

I have 120-144V 750A model manufactured in Dec 2008. No problems so far for
me either - should pass 1000 miles ihe next few weeks.

- Peter Flipsen Jr
Pocatello, ID (but actually a fellow Canadian)
http://www.evalbum.com/1974





> Nicolas Drouin <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On the Logisystems front, I have a 144V-156V, 1000A model; manufactured in
> > January 2009.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

I just had a similar experience with a Curtis 1221B on a 3300 pound Datson PU
with 96 V system. Not being able to pass the steepest part of my driveway I
ran a bypass wire from battery positive thru a giant resistor to the M-
connection using a large contactor to cut it in. The idea was to get a
boost at the steep section of the driveway. It worked. Then I parked the
truck to talk about it and about a minute later it burped and jumped. I
shut off the contactor. Later turned it on and the vehicle would jump every
ten seconds. Then the Curtis virtually exploded blowing mosfet and
capicator residue and flames out the back. So I'm seeking advice on a
replacement controller. The Logisystem sounded good untill I saw this
discussion. Do any controller mfgrs. support their products? Where is the
best info. available? Any recommendations appreciated.


Oh Sure do! Ray K's beautiful Ford Repro 39 kit pickup has, well HAD, a 
Logi. He brought the car over on a trailer and was giving show an' tell 
rides up and down my loong driveway. The second trip while turning around it 
let the smoke, and FLAMES out!! We opemed the hood and tried to smuther out 
the flames! . hot, just driving up an down the driveway!No wonder it had a
meltdown! I 
mean we wern't squeeling out or signiture Brake stands, SURE was tempted; a 
11' motor 144 volts worth of Badd-eries?I remember Steve Clunn's Zilla 
equipped pickup, same drice setup 'cept HE had a Zilla? Sigh.Boy! It was 
FUN!

OK ya asked<g>?! Hope I didn't scare ya off? I understand Logi has worked 
on redesigning the whole shooting match?

YMMV?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Sisson" <[email protected]>
To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 7:51 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Sky-Energy-LiFePO4-Bulk-Buy-This-Week-tp23411453p24521820.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?*

Logisystems had a few growing pains last year, but seem to have worked out =
the bugs. They took in a bunch of warranty repairs and did a redesign. It=
would be nice to get it right the first time, but as far as supporting the=
ir products I think they did a good job. I sent in a blown controller duri=
ng this time and they held it for a couple of months while working on the r=
edesign then sent it back to me all fixed up. It took 5 months for mine to=
blow the first time, so I can't say for sure that it is truly fixed becaus=
e it could blow again tomorrow for all I know, but so far I'm happy.

damon

> Date: Fri, 17 Jul 2009 12:04:39 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?
> =

> =

> I just had a similar experience with a Curtis 1221B on a 3300 pound Datso=
n PU
> with 96 V system. Not being able to pass the steepest part of my drivewa=
y I
> ran a bypass wire from battery positive thru a giant resistor to the M-
> connection using a large contactor to cut it in. The idea was to get a
> boost at the steep section of the driveway. It worked. Then I parked the
> truck to talk about it and about a minute later it burped and jumped. I
> shut off the contactor. Later turned it on and the vehicle would jump ev=
ery
> ten seconds. Then the Curtis virtually exploded blowing mosfet and
> capicator residue and flames out the back. So I'm seeking advice on a
> replacement controller. The Logisystem sounded good untill I saw this
> discussion. Do any controller mfgrs. support their products? Where is t=
he
> best info. available? Any recommendations appreciated.
> =

> =

> Oh Sure do! Ray K's beautiful Ford Repro 39 kit pickup has, well HAD, =
a =

> Logi. He brought the car over on a trailer and was giving show an' tell =

> rides up and down my loong driveway. The second trip while turning around=
it =

> let the smoke, and FLAMES out!! We opemed the hood and tried to smuther o=
ut =

> the flames! . hot, just driving up an down the driveway!No wonder it had a
> meltdown! I =

> mean we wern't squeeling out or signiture Brake stands, SURE was tempted;=
a =

> 11' motor 144 volts worth of Badd-eries?I remember Steve Clunn's Zilla =

> equipped pickup, same drice setup 'cept HE had a Zilla? Sigh.Boy! It was =

> FUN!
> =

> OK ya asked<g>?! Hope I didn't scare ya off? I understand Logi has wor=
ked =

> on redesigning the whole shooting match?
> =

> YMMV?
> =

> Bob
> ----- Original Message ----- =

> From: "Bob Sisson" <[email protected]>
> To: "'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, May 09, 2009 7:51 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Logisystems controllers?
> =

> =

> -- =

> View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Sky-Energy-LiFePO4-Bu=
lk-Buy-This-Week-tp23411453p24521820.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Na=
bble.com.
> =

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =


_________________________________________________________________
Hotmail=AE has ever-growing storage! Don=92t worry about storage limits. =

http://windowslive.com/Tutorial/Hotmail/Storage?ocid=3DTXT_TAGLM_WL_HM_Tuto=
rial_Storage_062009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090717/3c73b60d=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

